# top price corsa



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

What is the top price one would pay for a new old stock merckx steel corsa, corsa extra or corsa 0.1 need to know thanks, in advance..............ps frame/fork only


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Corsa 0.1*

A used one in good condition just sold $437, it was a size 57. An NOS in size 56 sold for $1,225 on Ebay just last month (see pics). So that gives you an idea of the variation in the market.

An OS Strada, also NOS, recently went for $1,075 in Domo-Farm Frites colors. I've never seen a Corsa Extra NOS. As for Corsa NOS, they are all over the place depending on livery.

Here's one way of looking at pricing. If you really want a steel bike and you really want a Merckx and you really want a Corsa 0.1, you should be willing to pay what a high end, factory steel custom frame would cost you today. Just because of the O in NOS does not mean people will bid at a discount. The only thing playing in your favor is that steel tubing has gotten lighter and more builders are going TIG since the introduction of the Corsa 0.1 to today. That's offset by people wanting to buy Merckx and who want lugs.

A new, this year's model, European built, high quality lugged or TIG'd steel frame will cost you $1,200-2,400. If I were sniping on this bike, and I think I know which one you're looking at, I'd but in a bid at $1,500 and play to win. Again, do you really want it or are you just looking for a good deal?


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*thanks boneman*

Thanks for your reply. The opinion and strategy you outlined are to my way of thinking I just felt the price maybe over the top, even though I was not looking for a bargain. I have considered another custom, but the 0.1 has all the features. thanks again.


----------

